

Samsung reveals pre iPhone concepts - dman
http://www.osnews.com/story/26230/Samsung_reveals_its_pre-iPhone_concepts_10_touchscreen_devices

======
jdelsman
Since when does providing pre-iPhone iPhone-like designs mean this is an open
and close case? Does that mean that someone from Samsung didn't "steal" the
iPhone designs while they were being prototyped? The iPhone was being
developed for almost ten years, according to multiple sources. So, how is this
open and close again? Am I missing something?

~~~
zik
Yes, you're missing something. Both the iPhone and Samsung's phones of the
time derived stylistically from the phones which came before them, just as
every other new product in the world is inspired by earlier products.

In this case, Samsung based its designs on its own earlier designs. Apple
based its designs on earlier designs by Sony and Samsung. No-one should be
suing anyone here, but Apple's definitely on shakier ground when suing
Samsung.

